# Wheels: Tire Pressure Sensors



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

Just this weekend, I went down to the dealership to get my tire pressure monitoring system fixed. Eventually, I found out that I didn't even have sensors in any of my wheels. My Gen II LS Manual came with the standard 15" steel wheels with bolt-on wheel covers. Eventually, the rims shop installed the sensors, but it was such an unnecessary hassle to begin with.
Anyways, I talked to a friend today, and they told me that the wheels should have come with sensors, regardless of "trim." That makes sense, considering the TPMS is required to be in every vehicle by the federal government. The dealership did switch out their showroom wheels for the standard wheels just before I drove off the lot, so I'm thinking that the "standard" wheels they put on might have simply been old spares that they had lying around. I say old as in, they might have been manufactured before the TPMS mandate.
Has Chevy ever manufactured wheels without sensors in the past decade? If not, I should really be concerned about exactly how old my tires are.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

your tires have codes stamped on them

What is a tire date code and where do I find it? | TireBuyer.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

28c_Beta said:


> Has Chevy ever manufactured wheels without sensors in the past decade?


Some kind of TPMS has been required since late 2007. But not all require sensors. I'm wondering if you got Canadian wheels. IIRC, their models don't always have TPMS.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I can confirm that TPMS are not required in Canada. My 2010 Equinox did not have them.


----------



## lisahallak (Oct 4, 2016)

I am having a similar issue. My TPMS light has been lit on my dash which has been a real pain and I figured it was because a few months ago after my car failed state inspection for a couple of tires, my husband took 2 wheels off of our 2006 Chevy Impala, which of course does not have TPMS and put them on my 2011 Chevy Impala and after that is when my TPMS light started showing. When I went the other day to get some new tires, I asked about the light and they informed me, I don't even have sensors on those wheels and that is why my TPMS light was on. So now I want to order sensors and have this issue fixed but want to keep the same wheels on my car so in searching for the right fitting TPMS sensors, I am wondering if I get TPMS sensors for a 2011 Chevy Impala or for a 2006 Chevy Impala since the wheels on the 2011 are from a 2006 Chevy Impala or does it matter. I want to make sure they will fit and also make sure they will work on my 2011. Or are they universal? Just not sure what to order. I saw them on Rock Auto pretty reasonable and Walmart will install them for free. Does anyone know?


----------



## lisahallak (Oct 4, 2016)

I am having a similar issue. My TPMS light has been lit on my dash which has been a real pain and I figured it was because a few months ago after my car failed state inspection for a couple of tires, my husband took 2 wheels off of our 2006 Chevy Impala, which of course does not have TPMS and put them on my 2011 Chevy Impala and after that is when my TPMS light started showing. When I went the other day to get some new tires, I asked about the light and they informed me, I don't even have sensors on those wheels and that is why my TPMS light was on. So now I want to order sensors and have this issue fixed but want to keep the same wheels on my car so in searching for the right fitting TPMS sensors, I am wondering if I get TPMS sensors for a 2011 Chevy Impala or for a 2006 Chevy Impala since the wheels on the 2011 are from a 2006 Chevy Impala or does it matter. I want to make sure they will fit and also make sure they will work on my 2011. Or are they universal? Just not sure what to order. I saw them on Rock Auto pretty reasonable and Walmart will install them for free. Does anyone know?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Personally, I'd ask hubby to swap the tires back. Why spend the money on new TPMS senors (about $100) when you have them on a car that can't use them?


----------

